# Looking for a CCO in Canada



## tinagrzela (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if CCO's are available in Canada?? And if so, where are they located?? Do they have a website?? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 30, 2006)

There aren't any CCO's in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you live near the border to the US, you can check there. For BC, our closest is near Seattle, about 2 hours from the peace arch border.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish there was one in Canada but Buffalo isn't far from Toronto so i definetly have to check one out one day!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much you gusy...unfortunately, I'm in Sudbury, Ontario, which is about 4 hours from Toronto. I go to TO quite often, but I don't think I'll go to Buffalo. But, this summer when I travel, I will check it out for sure!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought there was a CCO in Niagra Falls? I've never been but I thought someone on here had mentioned one...maybe I'm delusional.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 31, 2006)

yep, there is one in Niagara Falls, which is why i'm so glad i live in London, Ontario now!


----------



## tricky (Jan 31, 2006)

what is a CCO? some sort of outlet obviously...


----------



## AriannaErin (Jan 31, 2006)

For that one in Seattle... anyone know exactly where it is, an address perhaps? I'm also a little unsure of what they are..


----------



## sweetza (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AriannaErin* 
_For that one in Seattle... anyone know exactly where it is, an address perhaps? I'm also a little unsure of what they are.._

 
It is right off of i5 in Marysville.  If you are heading south from canada you can't miss it, its right off the freeway about 2 hours from the border (I think, maybe a little less like 1 and a half).


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AriannaErin* 
_For that one in Seattle... anyone know exactly where it is, an address perhaps? I'm also a little unsure of what they are.._

 
Check 'chelsea premium outlets' online for the exact address. It's a huge huge outlet strip mall, exit 202 if you are heading south from Vancouver canada. Have fun!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 31, 2006)

OMG!  I LOVE the Seattle Premium Outlets!  I went there in the summer, and spent the entire day there, and still didn't hit up every store!


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys! next time me and my friends go down I'll DEFINATELY have to check it out


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah I realized I dragged up an old post. I was just online and checking out the stores at some of the Seattle outlet malls and there's one in Tulalip listed as 'The Cosmetics Company Store'... how do I know if these sell MAC (or Estee Lauder for that matter)... I'm so baffled by the whole thing...


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 23, 2006)

I went to the 'chelsea premium outlets' site and it's the same for the Tulalip one... good sign then?


----------



## brokenplaything (Mar 23, 2006)

does anyone know if theres a site for this?  
and do they sell lots of MAC?!?!?


----------



## Wattage (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beebeegun* 
_Check 'chelsea premium outlets' online for the exact address. It's a huge huge outlet strip mall, exit 202 if you are heading south from Vancouver canada. Have fun!_

 
Wonderful - thank you!! I am heading there this weekend! My first trip to CCO, I have been so excited about this for so long!!

Does CCO take credit cards/debit? Only cash? If someone could let me know, that would be awesome!

TIA!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Wonderful - thank you!! I am heading there this weekend! My first trip to CCO, I have been so excited about this for so long!!

Does CCO take credit cards/debit? Only cash? If someone could let me know, that would be awesome!

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They take credit/debit cards.


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

I so wish there was one close to Montreal


----------



## banana (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Thanks so much you gusy...unfortunately, I'm in Sudbury, Ontario, which is about 4 hours from Toronto. I go to TO quite often, but I don't think I'll go to Buffalo. But, this summer when I travel, I will check it out for sure!!_

 
How close are you to Sault Ste Marie?  Could you cross into the states there?


----------



## summerfey (Jul 8, 2011)

Where exactly is this CCO in Niagra? Is it on the Canadian side or the US side? Thanks!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 9, 2011)

The CCO in Niagara is on the US Side in the Fashion Outlets Mall


----------



## ra143 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh man!
  	Estee Lauder being a canadian company, its a shame not to have any CCOs here.
  	I did hear of MAC sales. Any info on those?


----------



## rida (Dec 13, 2013)

can any one tell me is their anu CCO in canada


----------

